# Ps3, Home Cinema Output Issues



## BowDeadSpace (Oct 6, 2010)

I have recently just purchased a Samsung HT-C460 Home Cinema. I bought an optical lead to connect both pieces of Hardware, and i have tried setting the Ps3 sound outputs to Bitstream. but i'm still not getting any sound from my speakers, i also tried a DVD in the DVD player of the Samsung and the sound worked, i'm thinking i could of just bought a dodgy Optical Lead, but there could be an underlying problem.

If anybody can help me at all solve this problem i would be very grateful! :T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Have you gone into the PS3 Audio output Settings and made sure that Dolby 5.1 is on?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

It's been awhile since i have been into my PS3's settings but i wanna say i have mine all set to auto.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

The bitstream setting you refer to probably applies to HD audio and that is only transmitted over HDMI. You need to make sure the PS3 setting is to output audio over "optical".


----------

